# anyone run a glass pack on their 8v?



## Heesay (Jan 28, 2010)

shopping for mufflers... curious if anyone likes the glass-packs or if i should stick with a plain ol' turbo style?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: anyone run a glass pack on their 8v? (Heesay)*

its gonna be noisey. but i think they sound good. i used to have a glass pack on my n/a diesel, and it had such a loud rap at about 2000 rpms and up. but thats a diesel running 2.5" exhaust and 24:1 compression, not 2" with 10:1 at best. shouldnt be nearly as loud on a gasser, and besides, 99% chance you still have a catalytic converter to quiet it down some.


----------



## vdubsir (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm doing some custom exhaust, no cat (didn't have one when I got it,) 2" to a 'Hearthrob' Muffler then dumping out in front of the rear tire. It's a round dual chamber design, its 2 in 2 out, about 12" long and 3" dia. I'll let you know how it sounds.


----------



## Heesay (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: (vdubsir)*

Awesome. I will still have a cat... but Ill probably remove the resonator.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: anyone run a glass pack on their 8v? (Heesay)*

I have 2 1/4 in exhaust all the way back, gutted cat, and 2 glasspacks. I think my car sounds pretty good, I can post up a video of a "spirited" run in it.
Steve-


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: anyone run a glass pack on their 8v? (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_I have 2 1/4 in exhaust all the way back, gutted cat, and 2 glasspacks. I think my car sounds pretty good, I can post up a video of a "spirited" run in it.
Steve-

I would like to see that also


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: anyone run a glass pack on their 8v? (2LiterWeapon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LiterWeapon* »_
I would like to see that also

I'll post it up tonight.








Steve-


----------



## scottlarsen (Oct 28, 2003)

very interested in this thread...... i too want to make some sort off exhaust for this car..... 
just got my springs and shocks in this weekend and what a difference (new to the game, probably not a vortex approved car) lol, 
need to replace the whole exhaust anyways due to rust/starting to leak, so for a new exhaust set-up i was thinking maybe no cat, (currently don't have one, but still have the rest of the "stock" set-up/// resonator to muffler to muffler) to cherry bomb glass pack to flowmaster 40 series muffler 
haven't decided on diameter, but am very curious to something similar would sound like!


----------



## kpn3nc (Jul 5, 2008)

i'm thinking about running strait pipes all the way back because my exhaust isn't welded yet, and so it's popped off here and there and just sounds sick. I have a 4-1 header so I think If I ran 4 strait pipes all the way back I'd be fine. I'm going to ask someone that knows WAAYYYY more about exhaust than me, cause he builds drag cars and what not.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (kpn3nc)*

I've experimented a little with mufflers/exhaust on a 2.0L ABA with a Bosal header, TT high-flow cat. here's my thoughts:
From Cat-back:
Techtonics Tuning, with the intermediate resonator (before rear beam) and Dynomax after axle: Somewhat loud at full throttle, but didn't overpower the induction side. Dynomax gave some slight rasp, but fairly deep tone overall.
Long Magnaflow resonator (4" Diameter, and about 24" Long) mounted in the tunnel, after the Cat, with a downturn tip right before the rear beam: Loud as heck, and obnoxious. With a gutted interior, it was unbearable. 
Same Magnaflow Resonator after the Cat, but with the TT intermediate resonator, and side exit coming from in front of the driver side rear wheel. It was deep and bassy. Almost no rasp, and sounded very nice. A little overpowering (loud) when driving next to a Jersey Barrier with the windows down, but not unpleasant.
TT Cat-back with the intermediate resonator, and the long Magnaflow resonator mounted after the rear beam (in place of the Dynomax muffler). Sounded really nice, pretty much no rasp as with the side exit. But, it was just too loud and I drew a lot of attention. Also, the long resonator didn't fit well behind the rear beam, so I took it off and put the Dynomax back on.
I also tried a straight-pipe. 2.25" off the cat, and stepped in increments up to 3" as it went under the rear beam and out the back. It was absolute hell. Low end was dead, and I was afraid to go full throttle because it was so ridiculously loud and raspy. It did sound like an SRT-4 on deceleration, but it wasn't worth the terrible sound at all other times... If you're going to do a straight-pipe, do yourself and everyone else a favor and toss a couple of Magnaflow straight-through resonators in the system to kill rasp.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (kpn3nc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpn3nc* »_i'm thinking about running strait pipes all the way back because my exhaust isn't welded yet, and so it's popped off here and there and just sounds sick. I have a 4-1 header so I think If I ran 4 strait pipes all the way back I'd be fine. .

So you want to have a 4-way split from your (4 to1) header, and run four straight pipes out the back? Sorry to say, but aside from being pointless, I think that will sound absolutely terrible, and will likely kill the powerband. You'd have to use four small diamter pipes (like 1.5") or you will kill the gas velocity.


----------



## kpn3nc (Jul 5, 2008)

they are small diameter pipes and the coupler is removable. I wasn't going to use it at all. they are at most 1.5"


----------



## kpn3nc (Jul 5, 2008)

i guess it's more like a quadrupler, lol, since it makes the 4 pipes into 1. also ir sounds nasty.


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (kpn3nc)*

someone give me a solution to the EGR disconnect when you replace the stock manifold with a header...
Can you just put a cap on it or what?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (2LiterWeapon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LiterWeapon* »_someone give me a solution to the EGR disconnect when you replace the stock manifold with a header...
Can you just put a cap on it or what?

Why u thread jacking??? If no one has answered ur post in ur thread maybe its cuz no one knows....








Ive got eurosprt 4-2-1 headers and ive tried 2 1/2 straight back to an ultraflow straight through muffler and also 2 1/4 pipe backsame muffler...Personally my butt dyno didnt feel any diff between the 2. Both kept power through out the whole rpm range...My last setup i was running same headers with 2/1/2 back to a turbo muffler, this setup for sum reason felt like i was slower in the high rpm range but more torque on the low rpms... Im currently going to be using the same headers but with 2 1/4 straight out in front of the passenger rear tire once im done with my motor... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car has officially been retired from the street and now for track use only...












_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 2:26 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*

To follow-up my earlier post (in reply to OP): I'm a big fan of Magnaflow mufflers/resonators.
They come in a plethora of sizes, shapes, configurations, and pipe diameters. The "straight through" resonators do a good job of killing buzz, and they're reasonable priced as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

Stock GTI header with GTI downpipe, gutted cat, two glasspacks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL1WlbZhX-0
This was on a stock motor with a 268 cam and no p/s, a/c, lightened flywheel, lighweight gears and randoming timing.
My friend was filming, don't mind his comments, lol.
Steve-


----------



## One.88 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: anyone run a glass pack on their 8v? (Heesay)*

Whatever you do, go with a borla.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_
My friend was filming, don't mind his comments, lol.
Steve-

That feels 28 million times better......lmao















I pictured him saying that but with the Dr. Evil face....


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_Stock GTI header with GTI downpipe, gutted cat, two glasspacks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL1WlbZhX-0
This was on a stock motor with a 268 cam and no p/s, a/c, lightened flywheel, lighweight gears and randoming timing.
My friend was filming, don't mind his comments, lol.
Steve-

Sounds pretty nice. Two inline glasspacks eh? People get creative.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_
That feels 28 million times better......lmao















I pictured him saying that but with the Dr. Evil face....

LOL, the original video was like 5 minutes so I cut it down.. He was like. "Did you take out the comments I said during the video?"









_Quote, originally posted by *2LiterWeapon* »_
Sounds pretty nice. Two inline glasspacks eh? People get creative.

Thank you! I got the glasspacks for 40 bucks.. and piping for like 30.. Can't complain really!








Steve-


_Modified by BSD at 6:05 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: (kpn3nc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpn3nc* »_i'm thinking about running strait pipes all the way back because my exhaust isn't welded yet, and so it's popped off here and there and just sounds sick. I have a 4-1 header so I think If I ran 4 strait pipes all the way back I'd be fine. I'm going to ask someone that knows WAAYYYY more about exhaust than me, cause he builds drag cars and what not.

The length of those pipes between the head and the collector is specifically tuned to optimize scavenging from the combustion chamber. When the gas goes from the small primary to the larger collector diameter it creates a negative pressure pulse moving back towards the motor. The length of the primary determines when that pocket of vacuum gets back to the exhaust valve. If it arrives when the valve is opening more of the spent gas gets pulled out, and more fresh air/fuel can go in on the next stroke - more power. Different lengths move the 'sweet spot' of this effect to different rpms. 
You will eliminate that benefit with your idea.



_Modified by chois at 7:05 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (chois)*

Okay Okay.
Gonna do some experimenting. Not sure exactly where to start since I have a fully stock exhaust. Ill get a header down the line once i can figure out a good flex solution.
For now ill be replacing my stock mufflers.. hopefully pretty soon.
Right now its the usual ... CAT and then these two guys
















So I will take both of these out and try a replacement muffler to see how it sounds..
unless someone thinks 1 will be too loud and suggests I run two?


----------



## kpn3nc (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (chois)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chois* »_
The length of those pipes between the head and the collector is specifically tuned to optimize scavenging from the combustion chamber. When the gas goes from the small primary to the larger collector diameter it creates a negative pressure pulse moving back towards the motor. The length of the primary determines when that pocket of vacuum gets back to the exhaust valve. If it arrives when the valve is opening more of the spent gas gets pulled out, and more fresh air/fuel can go in on the next stroke - more power. Different lengths move the 'sweet spot' of this effect to different rpms. 
You will eliminate that benefit with your idea.
_Modified by chois at 7:05 AM 2-26-2010_

Thanks for the schooling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tt_silver (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a 77 scirocco when i was 18 with straight pipe to a glass pack. You could hear it from 4 blocks away..


----------

